

Make Me SuperHuman - the Top Enhancements I Crave - SlipperySlope
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/nicholas20120701

======
SlipperySlope
I agree with #1 - life extension - that I way I can live long enough to
benefit the others.

